# Amber Heard vs Johnny Depp: Do you believe all women?



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else following this shitshow of a trial?

I think the whole thing is very popcorn worthy despite the unbelievably bad acting at display.

How much poo on your bed would you put up with for a pretty girl half your age who pretends to like the same poetry you do?

Why hasn't there been a single witness besides Heard who said anything bad about Depp?

Why did Musk have bruises on his face when he was photographed with Amber Heard?

Was all the violence Heard engaged in "reactive violence" as Hughes testified, as female victims of interpartner violence sometimes engage in to protect themselves?

Do you believe all women?

Did Depp twice grab a random girl's wrist and ask "you know how little force it would take to break your wrist?" without any consequence?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Heard is a loon.


----------



## Zwarbo (May 5, 2022)

> Do you believe all women?


no.


----------



## xKaz (May 5, 2022)

Don't care about this shitshow but that bitch Heard is crazy and full of shit


----------



## Snusmumriken (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women until they act like girls.


----------



## Ratzinger (May 5, 2022)

The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is. 
I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (May 5, 2022)

The worst part of this trial has been Amber Heards fake ass crying. No tears at all, I would not cast her for the "battered housewife" role.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Good poll whichever mod added that!



Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?



And a couple of guys along the way, because they met on a movie set.


----------



## FatalTater (May 5, 2022)

I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (May 5, 2022)

Johnny seems like an eccentric fellow with too much time for introspection and all the drugs and booze to stop thinking about it.

Amber is straight-jacket, Gone Girl-esque, life ruining levels of crazy and there's no fixing that.
Edit: apparently they used a puzzle piece as a sign of affection for each other. Explains everything.


----------



## Netizennameless (May 5, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> I maintain that the true victims in all of this are the housekeeping staff who have to clean up after these idiots.


Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 5, 2022)

Believe all women ended because people noticed it applies to Biden.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 5, 2022)

Netizennameless said:


> Or the dog (who should also sue Amber Heard for defamation)


I know you're talking about the poop, but there was a recent moment where she claimed Depp did such a strange thing by holding the yorkie's out of the window of the car and everyone thought it was odd and scary and the dog was howling....

...and she herself has posted this vid before which makes the claim weird:



			https://twitter.com/j0hnnycdpp/status/1521945392803418118


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 5, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> The most shocking thing about this affair is how bad her acting is.
> I was gonna ask who she fucked to get an career, but the answer is going to be Johnny Depp, isn't it?


Nah, she had some roles and looked very nice, then she started the media parade about being an openly lesbian actress in Hollywood. Then Depp was on the market. Then she fucked Elon Musk etc. This is subpar lesbian behavior if you ask me.


----------



## Pruto (May 5, 2022)

I'm not retarded so I can't believe in anything.


----------



## MrTroll (May 5, 2022)

I believe all women, but I also believe all people named Johnny. So I hope they both win the trial.


----------



## GHTD (May 5, 2022)

Both are the real criminals for subjecting me to this fucking trial in my YouTube recommended. What did I even watch for YouTube to suggest this?


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Its funny seeing dudes like Quarterpounder and the right defend Depp when during the start of Trumps term he tweet that someone should assassinate Trump. Quarterpounder goes on a bitch fit over AngryJoe hating his MAGA audience but this is okay?


----------



## Sarah Connor (May 5, 2022)

Here's some cringe I stumbled across




It's like the people making memes about this trial don't understand how fucking serious domestic violence and defamation are. I can tell that whoever made this has a grade A fluoride stare.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 5, 2022)

the only thing i know about depp is jack sparrow
the only thing i know about heard is that she is being sued by depp
dont give a shit either way


----------

